# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  فرجه ها رسید خیلی عقبم

## علی پاتر

وای سلام بچه ها
فرجه ها رسید
همش 17 روز مونده تا اولین امتحان پایان ترممون
بخدا از اول ترم تا همین یک ساعت پیش درگیر آزاد و سراسری و حسرت خوردنامو افراد سهمیه ایه کلاسمونو و یه مشت چرت و پرت بودم
خیلی کم درس خوندم خیلییااااااااااااااااا خیلی کم
اناتومی خیلی عقبم بخصوص شکم و لگن :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 
درسای دیگمم صفرم...خیلی استرس دارم...چقد دیر از خواب پاشدم
اخه پزشکی شوخی برداره؟؟
میوفتم!خیلی میترسم...
پیشنهاد با تجربه ها چیه کمکم کنین :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 
میدونم تنها راهم خوندنه چجوری بخونم ؟این مهمه  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  @moho @eli94 @gign و @همه

----------


## marsad

شما پزشکی آزاد رفتی؟

----------


## gign

من که دانشگاهم شروع نشده 

ولی تا جایی که میدونم باید دنبال جزوه باشی کتاب ها رو فکر نکنم برسی تموم کنی

----------


## علی پاتر

> شما پزشکی آزاد رفتی؟


بله



> من که دانشگاهم شروع نشده 
> 
> ولی تا جایی که میدونم باید دنبال جزوه باشی کتاب ها رو فکر نکنم برسی تموم کنی


جزوه رم نمیرسم دیگه  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Maximus

این چیزا عادیه 
من خودم دانشجوی مهندسی ام ، هزارتا کار عقب افتاده دارم هفت روز دیگه امتحانات ترمم شروع میشه 
سه تا پروژه سخت باید تحویل بدم 
امتحاناتم بینشون تعطیلی نیس

در کل استرس به خودت راه نده و از ایام فرجه نهایت استفاده رو ببر

----------


## gign

> جزوه رم نمیرسم دیگه



فکر نکنم وضع این قدر هم بد باشه :Yahoo (35): 

ولی تا جایی که میدونم به عنوان راه آخر اگه وقت کم بیارن بعضی قسمت های حجیم و کم بارم رو حذف می کنن

بازم اونایی که دانشگاه رفتن بهتر می تونن کمک کنن :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mahsa92

يعني الان انتظار داري اناتومي رو با يدور خوندن نمره خوب بياري؟
اشكال نداره
بشين مثل قبل كنكورت برنامه بريز و با ساعت مطالعه بالا از پسش بر بيا حدود ١٥روز وقت داري روزي ده ساعت بخون =١٥٠ساعت رو بين كتابات تقسيم كن
بين امتحاناتم كه وقت برا مرور هست


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## Mr. ARAD

و این گونه بود خدا خرخونی رو آفرید .....

----------


## a.z.s

دو تا راه داره:
1- خوندن جاهایی که بارمش زیاده و کم حجم تره اول کار (یکمی بیشتر همت کنی میشه رسوندش همچین هم غول نیست)
2- التماس به استاد

----------


## moho

> وای سلام بچه ها
> فرجه ها رسید
> همش 17 روز مونده تا اولین امتحان پایان ترممون
> بخدا از اول ترم تا همین یک ساعت پیش درگیر آزاد و سراسری و حسرت خوردنامو افراد سهمیه ایه کلاسمونو و یه مشت چرت و پرت بودم
> خیلی کم درس خوندم خیلییااااااااااااااااا خیلی کم
> اناتومی خیلی عقبم بخصوص شکم و لگن
> درسای دیگمم صفرم...خیلی استرس دارم...چقد دیر از خواب پاشدم
> اخه پزشکی شوخی برداره؟؟
> میوفتم!خیلی میترسم...
> ...


سلام علی جان ...

اصلا نگران نباش علی ، والا این جا هم اکثر بچه ها شب امتحانی اند و نمراتشون هم قابل قبوله ... فقط کاری که باید بکنی اینه که خیلی روی مطالب ریز نشی ... 

فقط سعی کن خوندن آناتومی رو به شب امتحان موکول نکنی ،چون از درس هاییه که نمیشه شب امتحان خوب جمع و جورش کرد .

15 روز واقعا زمان زیادیه ، نگران نباش ...

واسه آناتومی هم سعی کن گری رو بخونی ، مطمئن باش هم به خوندن گری می رسی هم به خوندن جزوه ... فقط دوباره می گم که کنکوری نخون دروس پزشکی رو ، یعنی بجز در مواردی خاص خیلی ریز نشو ... 

 البته به استادت هم وابستست نحوه ی خوندنت ولی معمولا این جوریه ...

موفق باشی علی جان ...

توضیحات بیشتر با خانم دکتر 

@eli94

----------


## par.rah

> وای سلام بچه ها
> فرجه ها رسید
> همش 17 روز مونده تا اولین امتحان پایان ترممون
> بخدا از اول ترم تا همین یک ساعت پیش درگیر آزاد و سراسری و حسرت خوردنامو افراد سهمیه ایه کلاسمونو و یه مشت چرت و پرت بودم
> خیلی کم درس خوندم خیلییااااااااااااااااا خیلی کم
> اناتومی خیلی عقبم بخصوص شکم و لگن
> درسای دیگمم صفرم...خیلی استرس دارم...چقد دیر از خواب پاشدم
> اخه پزشکی شوخی برداره؟؟
> میوفتم!خیلی میترسم...
> ...



من که تا دوشنبه کلاس دارم و اولین امتحانمون هم 19 دی هستش...برنامه ریزی کردم و خیلی شیک و مجلسی فهمیدم که آناتومی به  اعصاب نمیرسم و توی بافت به دستگاه ادراری نمیرسم! معارف هم به اندازه 3-4  نمره...در حد افتادن نه، اما باید به 14-15 قانع باشی!

----------


## par.rah

+
درس بگیر که ترم 2 از این کارا نکنی

فکر کردن به سهمیه و ... چه فایده ای داره جز اعصاب خردی؟؟

در اولین آزمون مشخص شد در ورودی ما که کیا با سهمیه اومدن و کیا درس خونن!
از 12.3 نمره در شیمی عمومی، نزدیک به 20 نفر از 85 نفر زیر 6 شدن

دلت واقعا به حال خودت بسوزه و بدون که هیشکی دلش به حالت نمیسوزه

----------


## Amiiin

آزاد شیوه تدریس چطوره ؟
شهریه ثابت و شهریه کل چقدره ؟ کدون شهری؟

----------


## rezagmi

> وای سلام بچه ها
> فرجه ها رسید
> همش 17 روز مونده تا اولین امتحان پایان ترممون
> بخدا از اول ترم تا همین یک ساعت پیش درگیر آزاد و سراسری و حسرت خوردنامو افراد سهمیه ایه کلاسمونو و یه مشت چرت و پرت بودم
> خیلی کم درس خوندم خیلییااااااااااااااااا خیلی کم
> اناتومی خیلی عقبم بخصوص شکم و لگن
> درسای دیگمم صفرم...خیلی استرس دارم...چقد دیر از خواب پاشدم
> اخه پزشکی شوخی برداره؟؟
> میوفتم!خیلی میترسم...
> ...


یعنی استرس در این حد؟!
بابا بیخیال!
منم شکم و لگن رو هنوز شروع نکردم
پشت رو هم که میدونی چطوری تدریس کرده
توراکس هم چیز زیادی نداره
درست حسابی بخون می رسی بابا
آزمون تستیه دیگه!نمره منفی هم نداره :Yahoo (94): 
یادت نره:
اقدام،استرس ناشی از تعلل را از بین می‌برد
پس بشین بخون

----------


## rezagmi

> آزاد شیوه تدریس چطوره ؟
> شهریه ثابت و شهریه کل چقدره ؟ کدون شهری؟


شیوه تدریس چی هست اصلا؟!
خو استاد میاد تدریس میکنه دیگه :Yahoo (20):  
شهریه هم به شهر ربطی نداره
3.5ثابت 1 متغیر

----------


## علی پاتر

بچه ها مرسی از راهنمایی هاتون
میخوام یه چیزی بگم میدونم بعدش میگید یارو تعادل نداره و فلان...ولی از ارم دو برا کنکور میخونم 4.5ماه وقت دارم یه سراسری متوسط مث اردبیل زنجان میارم شک ندارم...از سال بعد ترم سه رو تو سراسری شروع میکنم؛)
واسه امتحانای ترم یک هم امیدوارم شدم و قطعا خواهم ترکاند :Yahoo (1): 
مرسی که هستید

----------

